# Film and book titles that were discarded



## hardsciencefanagain (Jun 12, 2015)

I'll start

Biography af an Aston Villa goalkeeper _Fifty grades of Shay_

Frank Herbert _*Dune Buggy
*_
A life in movies:Sir Ian McKellen _*Rendezvous with Drama
*_
Isaac Asimov on undergarments :_*Foundation and Lingerie
*_
Isaac Asimov on affirmative cybernetics: *Aye,Robot
*
Ridley Scott on heating technology:_* Radiator
*_
Nobody knows about Frank Herbert's Tyneside football muscial  :*Toon Tune*

Oppenheimers biography: *Da Bomb*

Larry Niven on Molly: *Ringwald
*
Mick Jagger was rumoured to have a cameo appearance in a movie with Mrs Jolie
the film was to be about the horrors of cosmetic surgery and was going to be called
"_read my lips_"


*
*
_*


*_


----------



## hardsciencefanagain (Jun 12, 2015)

Hal Clement's book on the CÍA's attempt to infiltrate Islamic State with a Catholic priest: _Mission of Brevity
_


----------



## dask (Jun 12, 2015)

*The Restroom Of The Robots* by Isaac Asimov


----------



## hardsciencefanagain (Jun 12, 2015)

You had me laughing there ,Dask.
(I'm laughing for another reason too:Someone GAVE me _A Yank at Walhalla_ yesterday

Of course there's Asimov's novel of growing grapes in zero gravity: _The Currants of Space
_
and Ike again,on naval history:_ The rest of the Rowboats_


----------



## hardsciencefanagain (Jun 12, 2015)

They sacked the writer who wrote the scenario for the new _alien_ movie:
the script was provisionally titled: Alien,the New one in a quite possibly reasonably long series which might progressively get worse
One source is quoted as having said "the title was insipid,to say the least,and it lacked vision"


----------



## dask (Jun 12, 2015)

hardsciencefanagain said:


> Of course there's Asimov's novel of growing grapes in zero gravity: _The Currants of Space_


Or his galaxy spanning ballet: *The Courantes Of Space*


----------



## K. Riehl (Jun 17, 2015)

You forgot Dune book # 37 *Shopping Malls of Dune*


----------



## hardsciencefanagain (Jun 18, 2015)

_James Blish_ A Crate of Conscience
_Isaac Asimov_ the Goats Themselves
_Richard Wilson_ And Then Her Gown Flew Off
_Fred Pohl_ Viagra(AKA Man Plus)
_Gordon R Dickson_ the Longdistance Call
_Philip J Farmer_ (on Football) Inside Offside
_Clifford D. Simak_ on Poetry:Rhyme Is the Simplest Thing
_J R R Tolkien_( on overweight people on ladders):Lard on the Rungs
_Larry Niven_ Ringworld Plumbers
_J R R Tolkien_(on needlepoint work) The Hobby
_Robert A Heinlein _The Moon is a Tough Missus
_C.M.Kornbluth_ The Ambling Idiots
_William Rotsler_(on the Simpsons)Patron of the Barts


----------



## hardsciencefanagain (Jun 18, 2015)

Wrong way around:
famous titles,wrong authors:

Sepp Blatter : A case of Conscience


----------



## Grimward (Jun 18, 2015)

Cornelius Ryan, adapted by William Goldman (a docudrama on addiction enablers), A Bridge To Bar


----------



## Cat's Cradle (Jun 18, 2015)

A troubled young man decides to become a plastic surgeon so he can remove his own facial tattoos in Alfred Bester’s classic SF novel _The Scars my Destination._


----------



## hardsciencefanagain (Jun 18, 2015)

*presses like button*

J.G.Ballard,writing about indigestion and dyspepsia: _The Wind from Nowhere_

Poul Anderson,writing about a famous actor's drugged personal assistant:_The High Cruise Aide_
George O Smith on the inadequacies of Google maps and SatNav:_Highways in Hiding
Clifford.D.Simak: _Why Call A Hack from Denver? (ace special,cover by Dillon)
_James H.Schmitz:_The Watches of Paris
_Wilson Tucker_: The Clinton Hunters
_Poul anderson on inadequate clothes repair_: The Makeshift Pocket
_Jack Williamson on poker playing_: Legion of Spades
_Jack Vance on the dearth of good comedy_:The Dying Mirth
_Robert Silverberg_ on roses:Thorns


----------



## Zoe Mackay (Jun 18, 2015)

Robert Heinlein on the difficulties of sleeping in low gravity: _The Moon Is A Harsh Mattress_
Walter M Miller writes about a Catholic monastery being attacked by Great Cthulu in: _A Tentacle For Leibowitz
_


----------



## hardsciencefanagain (Jun 18, 2015)

Absolutely brilliant,""Bob""
*presses like button**
(which doesn't seem to work for me)
aarggh

James Blish tetralogy on Urban Young Frequent Flyer felines: _Kitties in Flight_
Frank Herbert on positivity:_ Heisenberg's "Ayes"
Keith Laumer_ wrote about an insufferable temporal voyager in : Time Prat
Keith retracted one of his novels(guess why):_Relief and the Warlords


_


----------



## Cat's Cradle (Jun 18, 2015)

Philip K. Dick: _Do Hemorrhoid Sufferers Dream of Preparation H?
_
Screenplay written under the title: _Blade Bummers
_
(Both works were extensively reimagined, rewritten, and retitled for release.)


----------



## Venusian Broon (Jun 19, 2015)

Greg Bear's near-future SF epic on German electricity and gas companies: _E.on
_
Charles Dicken's lost Zombie book: _Great Eviscerations _
And coincidently Arthur Ransom's Swallows and Amazons, originally had the children having a spiffing adventure in the Lake district stumbling across a secret government biological testing site that examined zombies, however the publishers rejected the title _Swallowed by Amazons_

Larry Niven's follow up to Ringworld involved characters stumbling across the universes hottest Chile: _Sting Ringworld._

Ray Bradbury originally set his dystopia as a place where no one could have hot beverages, hence the title _Fahrenheit 212_.


----------



## hardsciencefanagain (Jun 19, 2015)

*thumbs up*
Ray Gallun's oldie on losing oné's religion: _Old Faithless _
Robert A .Heinlein's tourguide: _Coventry_
Ditto,on hairloss: _Baldo_

**whoa what's this: McLaren Newcastle coach??***
Hal Clement on heroin addiction: _Needle_
A.E.van Vogt on past famous deans of Oxford Uni: _The University Makers_
Algis Budrys,on the 1972 Olympics bronze medalist discus throwing:_Who?_


----------



## dask (Jun 19, 2015)

Kinda hate to say it, but---*Demon Semen* by Dean R. Koontz


----------



## hardsciencefanagain (Jun 19, 2015)

That's better than all of my titles put together
*presses "like" button*


----------



## dask (Jun 20, 2015)

I wouldn't say that but I admit pretty much exhausting my neuron with that one.


----------



## hardsciencefanagain (Jun 20, 2015)

titles that could be accurate
Poul Anderson on domestic happiness(snuggling with your wife on the rug in front of the fireplace(currently topping the bestseller
list):*Fire Time
Ursula LeGuin ,on satellite navigation: *Always coming Home
Simak on public transportation:_Way Station_
LeGuin's portrayal of Hollywood,Los Angeles: _City of_ _Illusion_
Robert A Heinlein on cattle auctions: _The Number of the Beast_
punning again
Laumer on reverend Paisley:_The Preacher Mass_
Blish and Knight,on sewage problems: _A Torrent of Faeces_
Van Vogt on Republican claims of being better than Democrats:_The Boast_


----------

